# Temperatura média e Precipitação média 2007



## Iced (4 Ago 2008 às 16:48)

Olá a todos

Necessitava dos gráficos seguintes:

1- Média mensal da temperatura média do ar em Portugal Continental em 2007. Comparação com os valores médios 1961-1990(se possível1961-2000).

2- Distribuição espacial da temperatura média em 2007

3- Distribuição espacial da precipitação média no ano 2007


Será que me podem ajudar? Estão disponíveis estes dados?
É este o sítio certo para esta mensagem?

Obrigado!


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2008 às 16:57)

O site do IM tem mapas com os valores mensais da temperatura e precipitação.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/


----------



## *Dave* (4 Ago 2008 às 17:04)

Isso mesmo, basta inserir o link que o Dan escreveu e depois seleccionar ano 2007, análise média e por fim definir o parâmetro.



PS: Era bom passares no tópico de _Apresentações_, para que nós te possamos conhecer melhor.




STAY


----------



## Iced (5 Ago 2008 às 11:10)

Estava interessado nos mapas com os valores anuais. No site acho que não estão disponíveis. O melhor então será preencher o formulário de pedidos disponível no site do IM?

Obrigado a ambos.


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2008 às 11:26)

Iced disse:


> Estava interessado nos mapas com os valores anuais. No site acho que não estão disponíveis. O melhor então será preencher o formulário de pedidos disponível no site do IM?
> 
> Obrigado a ambos.



Estamos cá para ajudar 


Abraço


----------

